# 3 leman russes looking for swap for SM or £



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi i have 3 leman russ tanks painted and terrained on the treads! there are pics not very good ones but still looking for straight tank swapage or SM units or even cash i do have paypal!

Spare main cannon too! 

Pm me 

View attachment 959934404


View attachment 959934405


View attachment 959934406


View attachment 959934407


----------

